# Thank you to all soldiers and veterans



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thank you to all the soldiers and veterans here in this forum for reading this. The reason I am writing this topic is because I just wanted to tell the soldiers and veterans that you are all an insperation to me. Everytime I do something hard I tell myself not to give up and I think about what you all went through and ealize what I am doing isn't that bad after all and try that much harder. Alls I am saying is that you are all an inspiration to me.


----------

